# Fantasy Football 2011



## anonymid

A couple people have shown interest in putting an SAS fantasy football league together for the upcoming season. So, leave a comment below if you're interested, and I'll throw a league together. (Also indicate if you have a preference for Yahoo or ESPN--doesn't matter to me--as well as what days/times would work best for you for the draft.)


----------



## SPC

yahoo! no pref for draft time, whatever works for everyone


----------



## Timothy Glaze

For a minute there I thought that you guys were talking about European football.


----------



## SPC

Timothy Glaze said:


> For a minute there I thought that you guys were talking about European football.


i wish that would happen too. $35 for van persie? i think not :clap


----------



## RUFB2327

I'd be into doing this.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

It's been said, but count me in as well.

How many teams in Yahoo! leagues? 10 or 12 would be ideal.

After I win SAS Bowl I, when should I except to receive my diamond-encrusted championship ring?:duck


----------



## anonymid

Okay, I went ahead and created a Yahoo league. The draft date (Sept. 7 at 9:00 PM Eastern) is tentative and can easily be changed, as can all the other settings (number of teams, scoring, roster size and configuration, etc.). So feel free to make your preferences known; we have plenty of time to hammer out the details.

http://football.fantasysports.yahoo...ivateleague_league_select?.scrumb=RB.C8Rptglq

League ID: 300956
Password: squash

So, first come, first serve. I guess we'll cap it at 12, or maybe 14 (it's at 10 for now, which is the default), but if there's a lot of interest, we can always just create a second league.


----------



## Atticus

I signed up and I'm looking forward. Couple of questions. How does the team defense work? Do we draft a defense? If so, is that seperate from the player draft?


----------



## anonymid

^ Yeah, you just draft a team defense. And no, it's all part of the same draft.


----------



## Atticus

Ok. Thanks.


----------



## Ironpain

Hopefully all of these fantasy drafts work the same because I would like to participate. I wouldn't mind the yahoo league. Anytime for the draft works for me in terms of doing it before the date posted in Sep. Okay so I signed up for the yahoo league so I'm in, this is my first time ever doing fantasy sports so I hope I don't screw up. PS. I'm The Invaders. The Cheat is let me guess lol The Cheat and Minuteman I'm going to guess is our resident Boston Red Sox Fan. Speaking of Boston has it really been confirmed that Chad O Choo Cinco will actually play for the New England Patriots? He is expected to go to training camp right? 

PS. Better Wide Receiver, Jerry Rice or Randy Moss? Game on


----------



## Ironpain

Help me got a question. do I just log out the way I normally would on yahoo and then sign in again next time, do I use the same ID that Anon put up because that's the one I signed in with so I guess I'll use that.


----------



## Atticus

Rice had some awfully good QBs throwing to him. His record is super, but Moss could be unstoppable when he wanted to be. Of course, he didn't always want to be.

I'd take Moss anyway.

I'm Frozentundra, by the way.


----------



## Ironpain

Jerry Rice's above average skills coupled with his world class work ethic helped make him the best ever. That and Two of the top Ten quarterbacks in league history. 

Randy Moss' world class skills helped make him, maybe, the second best ever. I don't doubt that had Randy played with Montana and Young or with Brady his entire career, that he might have the best numbers ever. But, that is all irrelevant and Rice maintains his title as GOAT.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

I'm definitely interested. Hit me up with join details.


----------



## anonymid

ViLLiO said:


> I'm definitely interested. Hit me up with join details.


They're right up above in post #7. Welcome aboard.


----------



## bran808

Just letting you guys know that I joined. BTW I'm G-Men.


----------



## Atticus

Another question just to clarify.

Do points count regardless of who scores or gains? In other words, if a QB catches a pass, do those rec yds count? If an RB or WR throws a pic, is that a -1?


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

I'm Rex's Foot Fetish


----------



## Ironpain

Okay there's something I've been meaning to ask, I don't think it matters but question is. How does it work if one is in a different time Zone then said other person on the day of the draft, what if for example I want a Michael Vick but there's a guy a couple of hours ahead of me and happens to draft him. Do time Zones have any affect on who gets to draft a certain player first? I'll just play and go along but I want to make sure I get the players and teams I want.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

Ironpain said:


> Okay there's something I've been meaning to ask, I don't think it matters but question is. How does it work if one is in a different time Zone then said other person on the day of the draft, what if for example I want a Michael Vick but there's a guy a couple of hours ahead of me and happens to draft him. Do time Zones have any affect on who gets to draft a certain player first? I'll just play and go along but I want to make sure I get the players and teams I want.


it's in real time, it all happens at the same time


----------



## anonymid

If you're not sure exactly how the draft process works, you can participate in mock drafts just for practice. That should help you get a feel for how it goes:

http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/f1/300956/mock_lobby


----------



## melissa75

Is there room for one more? I might like to play...


----------



## anonymid

^ Yup! There's still plenty of room. We've only got seven signed up right now (the league is currently capped at ten, but I'll add up to four more slots if there's more demand).


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

melissa75 said:


> Is there room for one more? I might like to play...


Please play! That will be fun...


----------



## melissa75

Okay, I joined before I changed my mind . I'm True Blue.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

melissa75 said:


> Okay, I joined before I changed my mind . I'm True Blue.


:clap Are you gonna load up on Cowboys? Stay away from Felix Jones, he's mine. :blank


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I accidentally registered for this league twice. :lol I went to sign in and it told me I had to make a team...I thought I already had...and I had...but it wouldn't let me go anywhere.
Anyways, feel free to delete either one of my teams, they're both named The Cheat. :duck


----------



## anonymid

^ Haha, weird! I deleted it for you.


----------



## MJM58

I don't post on these forums very often, but I joined, since I've been looking for a league to join lately.


----------



## Positive

Could you folks please join our league as well?
Lots of people that promised this year ain't playing, so we have spots.

http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/?lid=424312


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

when's the draft?


----------



## anonymid

Bump! Still need at least one more person (though I've made room for four more after that). Here's the sign-up info again:

http://football.fantasysports.yahoo....mb=RB.C8Rptglq

League ID: 300956
Password: squash


----------



## AT7

I just joined im Team Pup N Suds


----------



## Godless1

I'm in. I aim to make up for my mediocre performance in the Fantasy Baseball league.


----------



## anonymid

Draft is in twelve days! Just need one or three more people so that we'll have an even number. Three more would be ideal, since 14 teams would allow for a perfectly balanced schedule.

(Also, I changed my team name--I'm the Black Squirrels now.)


----------



## johnstin

For a minute there I thought that you guys were talking about European football.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

be sure and remind us of the draft please, because I will forget entirely


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Sept 7th I believe. I will confirm the time on the day of the draft, if I notice nobody else has. God knows I'll be on here. :lol...:|...:roll


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

johnstin said:


> For a minute there I thought that you guys were talking about European football.


Is fantasy European football popular over there? Does it even exist? It's a big reason the NFL is so popular over here.


----------



## anonymid

ViLLiO said:


> be sure and remind us of the draft please, because I will forget entirely


The draft is Wednesday, September 7 at 9:00 PM Eastern time--that's the day before the season opener. I think Yahoo will send out automated email reminders as the date gets closer, but I'll post reminders here as well.


----------



## Atticus

anonymid said:


> Draft is in twelve days! Just need one or three more people so that we'll have an even number. Three more would be ideal, since 14 teams would allow for a perfectly balanced schedule.
> 
> (Also, I changed my team name--I'm the Black Squirrels now.)


OK, this is a little intimidating :afr


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

anonymid said:


> The draft is Wednesday, September 7 at 9:00 PM Eastern time--that's the day before the season opener. I think Yahoo will send out automated email reminders as the date gets closer, *but I'll post reminders here as well.*


thanks


----------



## anonymid

Bump . . . still looking for at least one more person!

http://football.fantasysports.yahoo....mb=RB.C8Rptglq

League ID: 300956
Password: squash


----------



## shynesshellasucks

I just signed up.


----------



## anonymid

We've got thirteen now, so just one spot left! The draft is a week from tomorrow . . .


----------



## BobtheBest

I probably would sign for this, if only I had've played fantasy before. I need to know the rules of this.


----------



## anonymid

BobtheSaint said:


> I probably would sign for this, if only I had've played fantasy before. I need to know the rules of this.


Read through the Help section and you'll get an idea of how it works:

http://help.yahoo.com/l/us/yahoo/sp...FGXRrzvNldqHa8WjJwSRepplC.A7tKpMK8KxSxOo5pdQe


----------



## BobtheBest

Just signed up. I'm in there! My team is the Winning Guys.


----------



## anonymid

^ Awesome, the league is filled up now! Thanks to everyone who signed up. Remember that the draft is Wednesday, September 7, the night before the season opener. Only about a week away!

You might want to take a moment to familiarize yourself with the scoring and settings before the season starts. I'm using the default settings for pretty much everything, though since we have a large league I may trim down the roster sizes by just a bit so that the available player pool won't be too thin.

The cool thing about having 14 teams is that we'll have a perfectly balanced schedule--you'll face each other team exactly once. The top six teams will make the playoffs, with the top two earning first-round byes (just like in the NFL). Works out very well, I think.


----------



## CWe

Would have joined but i have some already and plus im new to fantasty football. I'd prolly loose easily, i dont know what to do really.... still learning, enjoy guys!


----------



## anonymid

Just a reminder that the draft is tomorrow night at 9 PM Eastern (a little less than 30 hours from now). Hope everyone can make it! Looking forward to a fun season.


----------



## anonymid

Draft is in two hours . . . hope to see everybody there!


----------



## melissa75

I'm trying to get prepared now...getting a little excited!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I'm excited to see the draft order. :clap


----------



## anonymid

I am not prepared at all. The last few times I've played fantasy football I've just auto-drafted . . . can't remember the last time I did a live draft.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

anonymid said:


> I am not prepared at all. The last few times I've played fantasy football I've just auto-drafted . . . can't remember the last time I did a live draft.


Just remember that kickers and defenses are key so you should use your first two picks to draft them...


----------



## anonymid

the cheat said:


> Just remember that kickers and defenses are key so you should use your first two picks to draft them...


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## melissa75

the cheat said:


> Just remember that kickers and defenses are key so you should use your first two picks to draft them...


So true, very good info. :yes.

I haven't played in 10 years if it makes you feel any better, Anonymid. Ughh, one hour to go right? I really don't want to let yahoo pick for me, I want to pick for myself .


----------



## Atticus

Never played fantasy football, so I get that extra 1st round pick, right :yes


----------



## anonymid

The draft room is open! Good luck, everybody.


----------



## melissa75

Atticus said:


> Never played fantasy football, so I get that extra 1st round pick, right :yes


Hahaha, NO, you guys are probably all very hardcore fantasy footballers, and I'm about to get KILLED :afr.


----------



## anonymid

Ugh, my teeny tiny netbook screen is too small to accommodate the whole draft app page, and I can't figure out any way to scroll down (the page-down key isn't doing it, either). I can't see the chat window at all (and whatever else is at the bottom of the page). 

EDIT: Just went full screen; looks like that helped . . .


----------



## Ironpain

**** **** **** I missed the draft. Oh crap I was suppose to be here today I completely got side tracked with other things (BIG FAT MOTHER F BLEEPING, BLEEP)

DAMN. 

Can I still draft or am I out?


----------



## Ironpain

I missed the draft ARRRGH **** ON A BUN OH ****.  lame much. I really wanted to join The Fantasy baseball league that's the one I really wanted to join now that I know how it works I'm going to be ready this time for next year come baseball time. Lets go Red Sox's and Cardinals (Yankee hating for over a 100 years)


----------



## anonymid

You didn't miss the draft; it starts in a few minutes . . .


----------



## anonymid

Go to the league page here:

http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/f1/300956

and click where it says 'enter live draft.'


----------



## Ironpain

anonymid said:


> Go to the league page here:
> 
> http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/f1/300956
> 
> and click where it says 'enter live draft.'


:clap:clap:clap continues to clap hand like a fan who's team has just whipped The Yankees hell yeah, it's time to party like it's ps YIPPEEE Ki ya


----------



## Ironpain

Thumbs up to the person who named their team Rex's Foot Fetish, ha ha.


----------



## Ironpain

Got it now just drafted my first player Tom Brady- going on


----------



## SPC

flash wont work  looks like im getting whatever falls my way. gl all this season!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

SPC said:


> flash wont work  looks like im getting whatever falls my way. gl all this season!


Yeah I tried to run two drafts at once and had to bail on the SAS league because Flash was slowing it down to a crawl...auto-pick did a terrible job, my team sucks. Stevie Johnson!?!?!? :no


----------



## Ironpain

Taking my Kellen Winslow is like The Yankees stealing Kevin Youklis (Argh such a Cheater lol )

Argh G Man you've stolen the dream, New England and San Diego Nooooooooo


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Ironpain said:


> Taking my Kellen Winslow is like The Yankees stealing Kevin Youklis (Argh such a Cheater lol )
> 
> Argh G Man you've stolen the dream, New England and San Diego Nooooooooo


I'm definitely open to some trade ideas.


----------



## Ironpain

the cheat said:


> I'm definitely open to some trade ideas.


Who do you want? I'll negotiate a Tim HighTower (too cheap) how about umm lets here a Julio Jones he doesn't have any existing numbers right now but he might be valuable in the long run (nah I need a player who I can break in who hasn't been molded yet)

I would give you Ricky Williams but I don't think you want a guy who isn't going to be playing very long, I'm taking the guys I know can still play for a while, haha I was thinking of selecting Mcnabb but I didn't want any animosity between him and my Washington players lol


----------



## Ironpain

I think I made a heinous mistake choosing Tashard Choice- eek, I'll trade you a player also from a much less dominate team okay we'll negotiate later back to the table boys and girls. Question? Do I need more than 1 quarter back do I need a back up? ha ha I'm surprised no one picked a certain number 1 pick lol. He's mine and if you touch him I'll be the first person to draft Kevin Youklis in Fantasy Baseball muahahaha . Never Mind I got him lol. LALA (ha ha he went from a first round pick to a last round pick lol) well well we'll see he does in the regular season. I truly hope I did not sell my soul to the devil on some of those picks

Congrats everybody. (Hand shakes all around except for G Men and The Cheat who stole my dream team, kidding kidding, hand shakes and high fives for you guys too) well played people well played


----------



## melissa75

I really need a backup QB that doesn't have bye week 5. I can't have Sam Bradford if anyone has a backup QB they can trade? I made a mistake. :doh


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Ironpain said:


> Who do you want? I'll negotiate a Tim HighTower (too cheap) how about umm lets here a Julio Jones he doesn't have any existing numbers right now but he might be valuable in the long run (nah I need a player who I can break in who hasn't been molded yet)
> 
> I would give you Ricky Williams but I don't think you want a guy who isn't going to be playing very long, I'm taking the guys I know can still play for a while, haha I was thinking of selecting Mcnabb but I didn't want any animosity between him and my Washington players lol


I'll get back to you once I take a better look at my team. Plus, with the NFL season starting tomorrow, I'm unsure if any trades made now would be in effect for this coming Sunday. I'll let ya know!



melissa75 said:


> I really need a backup QB that doesn't have bye week 5. I can't have Sam Bradford if anyone has a backup QB they can trade? I made a mistake. :doh


Week 5 is enough time to work that out, don't worry! This is fun, not work! :b


----------



## melissa75

the cheat said:


> I'll get back to you once I take a better look at my team. Plus, with the NFL season starting tomorrow, I'm unsure if any trades made now would be in effect for this coming Sunday. I'll let ya know!
> 
> Week 5 is enough time to work that out, don't worry! This is fun, not work! :b


Okay, I'll calm down. :teeth


----------



## Ironpain

I'm really taking a chance picking Cam Newton here aren't I, if he performs well and plays to a high level come the regular season than great if his numbers fall short I've taken a big gamble on a guy that was already so hyped up. Ah I hope all that hype doesn't slap me upside the head.


----------



## AT7

the cheat said:


> Yeah I tried to run two drafts at once and had to bail on the SAS league because Flash was slowing it down to a crawl...auto-pick did a terrible job, my team sucks. Stevie Johnson!?!?!? :no


Ill be willing to take stevie johnson off your hands


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

AT7 said:


> Ill be willing to take stevie johnson off your hands


The way you said that made me Google him...I didn't know he had a pretty good year, last year. I've made it a point to avoid any and all Buffalo Bills games. :lol

Then again, depends who you wanna give me for him.


----------



## AT7

the cheat said:


> The way you said that made me Google him...I didn't know he had a pretty good year, last year. I've made it a point to avoid any and all Buffalo Bills games. :lol
> 
> Then again, depends who you wanna give me for him.


I can give you Braylon Edwards or Derrick Mason or Steve Smith?


----------



## Ironpain

the cheat said:


> The way you said that made me Google him...I didn't know he had a pretty good year, last year. I've made it a point to avoid any and all Buffalo Bills games. :lol
> 
> Then again, depends who you wanna give me for him.


I don't have any faith in The Buffalo Bills either :yawn. :lol


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

AT7 said:


> I can give you Braylon Edwards or Derrick Mason or Steve Smith?


Well, Johnson put up better stats then those guys last year and he's young...I think I'll keep him. But I like trading so keep checking with me.


----------



## Atticus

Good luck everyone :b


----------



## shynesshellasucks

This is my first time playing fantasy football. My starting WRs are awesome but I'm not so sure about my starting RBs. Is it just me, or are RBs more valuable than WRs in fantasy football?


----------



## No Limit

shynesshellasucks said:


> This is my first time playing fantasy football. My starting WRs are awesome but I'm not so sure about my starting RBs. Is it just me, or are RBs more valuable than WRs in fantasy football?


 I've never really owned a 1st round type running back, but I've owned Andre Johnson in the past and have both Roddy White and Megatron on one of my teams this season. I think really good WRs, like the 2 I mentioned earlier have just about a good chance of putting up as much points as a really great RB. BTW, the 1st time I ever played in 2009, I won that league with a good quarterback in Schaub. I'm starting to realize a good QB is good for a fantasy football team too.


----------



## No Limit

Darn. I just missed the draft for the fantasy football league here  That's what I get for not logging into here for awhile.


----------



## shynesshellasucks

No Limit said:


> I've never really owned a 1st round type running back, but I've owned Andre Johnson in the past and have both Roddy White and Megatron on one of my teams this season. I think really good WRs, like the 2 I mentioned earlier have just about a good chance of putting up as much points as a really great RB. BTW, the 1st time I ever played in 2009, I won that league with a good quarterback in Schaub. I'm starting to realize a good QB is good for a fantasy football team too.


Marques Colston is injured now so my receivers are Calvin Johnson, Johnny Knox, and Larry Fitzgerald. My 2 starting RBs are below average they are Ryan Grant, and the Pats' starting RB (this is where my problem lies.)


----------



## anonymid

Man, Mike Tolbert went crazy on my bench yesterday; if I'd started him over Best I'd have a lead going into tonight. Now I'll need a great game from Ochocinco to have a shot . . .


----------



## Atticus

Ironpain said:


> I'm really taking a chance picking Cam Newton here aren't I, if he performs well and plays to a high level come the regular season than great if his numbers fall short I've taken a big gamble on a guy that was already so hyped up. Ah I hope all that hype doesn't slap me upside the head.


Yeah, Cam looks like a real stiff so far


----------



## Atticus

In baseball we talked more on here (SAS) than on the message board for the league. It helps to know who everyone is.

I'm frozentundra


----------



## anonymid

I'm the Black Squirrels.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

anonymid said:


> Man, Mike Tolbert went crazy on my bench yesterday; if I'd started him over Best I'd have a lead going into tonight. Now I'll need a great game from Ochocinco to have a shot . . .


You need Ochocinco to score 14 points more than my QB, Kyle Orton...good luck.


----------



## anonymid

the cheat said:


> You need Ochocinco to score 14 points more than my QB, Kyle Orton...good luck.


Yeah, I figure I'll need something like two TDs and decent yardage from Ocho plus a mediocre-at-best game from Orton. Not likely, but at least possible . . .


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

anonymid said:


> Yeah, I figure I'll need something like two TDs and decent yardage from Ocho plus a mediocre-at-best game from Orton. Not likely, but at least possible . . .


I'd swear it won't happen...but I would have swore that the Cowboys would have won last night. So who the **** knows? (I'm not bitter or anything...)


----------



## Ironpain

Atticus said:


> Yeah, Cam looks like a real stiff so far


Cam Newton should pack it in he's clearly not ready to be a quarter back  ha ha, well ain't that some good luck, I actually picked a player who lived up to the expectation. :b


----------



## Ironpain

I'm the Invaders. In Week 1 I went up against Pup N Suds who ever that is. I earned 71.50.


----------



## Atticus

the cheat said:


> I'd swear it won't happen...but I would have swore that the Cowboys would have won last night. So who the **** knows? (I'm not bitter or anything...)


They ran into that vaunted Jets defense :yes


----------



## Ironpain

Tom Brady all day everyday. :clap:clap, way to bounce back Tom. . LETS GO PATRIOTS. :boogie


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Well, Anonymid, this is what you get for dominating the SAS fantasy baseball league all year...you will feel my wrath in fantasy football! :mum:lol


----------



## anonymid

the cheat said:


> Well, Anonymid, this is what you get for dominating the SAS fantasy baseball league all year...you will feel my wrath in fantasy football! :mum:lol


Meh, it's a long season . . . though if we meet again, it won't be until the playoffs. Hopefully I'll get my chance for vengeance then. :b


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

anonymid said:


> Meh, it's a long season . . . though if we meet again, it won't be until the playoffs. Hopefully I'll get my chance for vengeance then. :b


Sorry but I'm going undefeated.


----------



## anonymid

511 passing yards by Brady and only 14 of 'em go to Ochocinco? Way to spread it around, Tom. :mum


----------



## Atticus

anonymid said:


> 511 passing yards by Brady and only 14 of 'em go to Ochocinco? Way to spread it around, Tom. :mum


85 is gonna be tough to live with. First Tom B talked up Randy Moss, then this :no


----------



## anonymid

My bench actually outscored my starters this week, 82-75. :sigh


----------



## SPC

to "frozentundra" whomever you may be: lets talk about this.


----------



## Atticus

SPC said:


> to "frozentundra" whomever you may be: lets talk about this.


I'm all for talking :yes. What's the topic?


----------



## BobtheBest

Aw crap. I picked Miami's D/Special Teams for my FF team and Tom Brady wore their *** out last night. Breaks my heart lol


----------



## anonymid

Need Turner to outscore Maclin by 9.1 . . .


----------



## anonymid

Well, I'm going to lose.


----------



## melissa75

^Sorry about your loss .


But....I won. :boogie

Tony Romo pulled through, punctured lung and all :teeth. Lots of injuries out there...gettin' crazy!


----------



## No Limit

shynesshellasucks said:


> Marques Colston is injured now so my receivers are Calvin Johnson, Johnny Knox, and Larry Fitzgerald. My 2 starting RBs are below average they are Ryan Grant, and the Pats' starting RB (this is where my problem lies.)


 Did you pick up Devery Henderson as a replacement for Colston? Surprisingly he strung together 2 good games in terms of fantasy. I traded Roddy White for Philip Rivers. I think my team is solid now. None of my players have hit the injury bug either. Nice to see you have Megatron. So do I. I thought I'd never enjoy watching another WR besides Andre Johnson, but this guy is a beast! Pats RBs are alright. I remember I picked BJGE on waivers last year and he was my RB the rest of the way. I just don't like RBs in situations where it's by committee or something like that.


----------



## shynesshellasucks

No Limit said:


> Did you pick up Devery Henderson as a replacement for Colston? Surprisingly he strung together 2 good games in terms of fantasy. I traded Roddy White for Philip Rivers. I think my team is solid now. None of my players have hit the injury bug either. Nice to see you have Megatron. So do I. I thought I'd never enjoy watching another WR besides Andre Johnson, but this guy is a beast! Pats RBs are alright. I remember I picked BJGE on waivers last year and he was my RB the rest of the way. I just don't like RBs in situations where it's by committee or something like that.


I tried to pick Henderson up but someone else did. I also have Mccluster from KC hopefully he puts some numbers from the RB position now that Jammal Charles is down. And yup I think I'm getting the most points out of Megatron. I think that was a good trade you pulled off for Rivers. I have Matt Ryan; he's above average I guess.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I'm looking for a running back, if anyone has one they'd like to trade. Take a look at my team(the cheat) and let me know. The waiver wire is pretty pathetic.


----------



## SPC

the cheat said:


> I'm looking for a running back, if anyone has one they'd like to trade. Take a look at my team(the cheat) and let me know. The waiver wire is pretty pathetic.


id be willing to trade any of my RBs not named Rice. my teams Afghanifail, if you can bear to part with one of your QBs im all for negotiating a deal perhaps.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

SPC said:


> id be willing to trade any of my RBs not named Rice. my teams Afghanifail, if you can bear to part with one of your QBs im all for negotiating a deal perhaps.


Do you have a preference? Kyle Orton plays in Tennessee this weekend, and Eli Manning plays in Philly. Either one of them for the running back formerly known as LT? Let me know.


----------



## SPC

the cheat said:


> Do you have a preference? Kyle Orton plays in Tennessee this weekend, and Eli Manning plays in Philly. Either one of them for the running back formerly known as LT? Let me know.


i guess i would prefer manning if for no other reason than to collect the full set of manning family QBs.


----------



## Atticus

shynesshellasucks said:


> *I tried to pick Henderson* up but someone else did. I also have Mccluster from KC hopefully he puts some numbers from the RB position now that Jammal Charles is down. And yup I think I'm getting the most points out of Megatron. I think that was a good trade you pulled off for Rivers. I have Matt Ryan; he's above average I guess.


----------



## No Limit

shynesshellasucks said:


> I tried to pick Henderson up but someone else did. I also have Mccluster from KC hopefully he puts some numbers from the RB position now that Jammal Charles is down. And yup I think I'm getting the most points out of Megatron. I think that was a good trade you pulled off for Rivers. I have Matt Ryan; he's above average I guess.


 Matt Ryan isn't that bad. At least you know he's in an offense that passes a ton and has a WR who is physically gifted. Sure he'll throw interceptions, but will throw for yards and more TDs than INTs. I'm trying to get McCluster. We have an auction waiver wire setup for the league I'm in and I'm basically overpaying for this guy. I love the fact that I can start him as either WR or RB if I happen to get him.


----------



## bran808

Anybody want Jeremy Maclin and/or James Starks? I'm looking for a wr, def, or te.


----------



## BobtheBest

bran808 said:


> Anybody want Jeremy Maclin and/or James Starks? I'm looking for a wr, def, or te.


Dunno...I'm thinking I'll take Maclin


----------



## bran808

Cool, I can't stand having an eagle on my team. Who would you be willing to part with?


----------



## BobtheBest

bran808 said:


> Cool, I can't stand having an eagle on my team. Who would you be willing to part with?


Donald Driver or Deion Branch


----------



## anonymid

The Squirrels are finally in the win column! :banana


----------



## melissa75

^yay squirrels!!! :clap

I barely scrapped by with that Cowboys win last night .


----------



## Ironpain

I'm up against Cosmo's in week 4. Need to rack up those points before I'm ready to face G Men, he's got a significant lead of 66 points on me, so I need to get those points. I came into this expecting to have a really crappy team and play really ****ty but I'm in second place, I think I underestimated myself plus I got some great draft choices, I would say my only concern at the moment is Tashard Choice, Dallas pulled out a win but at times they tend to drop easy passes, plus I am not familiar with him. 

Anyone want to trade me? It's week 4 and I'm still unsure about him, I'll trade you for a TE. Oh Congrats to Black Squirrel/aka anonymid, Hey at least you can say your an unstoppable Fantasy baseball Juggarnaut, I'd say best of luck to you guys against the Rays but you don't need luck, I'm sure you trust them to pull out all the stops. ha ha sorry off topic did you see what the onion wrote about Tim Wakefiled? lmao and I feel bad for Lester poor guys taking all the blame.


----------



## anonymid

Ironpain said:


> Oh Congrats to Black Squirrel/aka anonymid, Hey at least you can say your an unstoppable Fantasy baseball Juggarnaut


Unfortunately not, as the Connecticut Scrabblers have suffered an epic collapse worthy of the Red Sox. It looks like I'm going to finish second despite having a seemingly insurmountable lead late in the summer.

That said, it looks like I'm going to win my other three rotisserie leagues, so maybe I can still accept the title of Juggernaut. :b

Anyway, now that the fantasy baseball season is winding down, the Black Squirrels will have my undivided attention. Look out everybody! :yes


----------



## BobtheBest

Watch out for the Winning Guys.


----------



## shynesshellasucks

Ironpain said:


> I'm up against Cosmo's in week 4. Need to rack up those points before I'm ready to face G Men, he's got a significant lead of 66 points on me, so I need to get those points. I came into this expecting to have a really crappy team and play really ****ty but I'm in second place, I think I underestimated myself plus I got some great draft choices, I would say my only concern at the moment is Tashard Choice, Dallas pulled out a win but at times they tend to drop easy passes, plus I am not familiar with him.


I'm cosmos. It looks like you will pull out a win unless the Bucs' defense/special teams scores 17+ fantasy points in mnf. I should have started the Raven defense/special teams they scored 32 fantasy points, how disappointing. Hopefully, for me, the Bucs' defense does dominate the Colts' offense led by their 3rd string QB, although crap/backup QBs have given the Bucs' defense headaches in the past.


----------



## melissa75

I really need a QB guys. Can anyone spare their back-up? There is no one on waivers, and all I have is Romo who is on a bye week this upcoming week (no back-up). I'm not even sure if he's the one to go with for the rest of the season :rain.

Take a look at my line-up, and let me know if you wanna trade please! I'm "True Blue".


----------



## Ironpain

melissa75 said:


> I really need a QB guys. Can anyone spare their back-up? There is no one on waivers, and all I have is Romo who is on a bye week this upcoming week (no back-up). I'm not even sure if he's the one to go with for the rest of the season :rain.
> 
> Take a look at my line-up, and let me know if you wanna trade please! I'm "True Blue".


Unfortunately I have Brady and Newton and it be really bad for me to trade Newton away for Romo, I'll trade you for a TE or a DE though. I'm just protecting my investment, it be a terrible trade for me to give up Newton for Romo. Someone else is sure to give you a decent back up quarterback. Find out if carpediem437 who ever that user is would be willing to give you Chad Henne for Romo, he's already got Matthew Stafford so yeah find out if that user would be willing to give up Chad Henne for Romo. Unfortunately Romo isn't a good fantasy investment, he's inconsistent, Chad Henne at this point is probably the only one who'd be a fair and even trade.


----------



## Ironpain

shynesshellasucks said:


> I'm cosmos. It looks like you will pull out a win unless the Bucs' defense/special teams scores 17+ fantasy points in mnf. I should have started the Raven defense/special teams they scored 32 fantasy points, how disappointing. Hopefully, for me, the Bucs' defense does dominate the Colts' offense led by their 3rd string QB, although crap/backup QBs have given the Bucs' defense headaches in the past.


 It appears I pulled an upset on you, appears I'm 3-0, I just hope I don't pull a Buffalo and end up 3-1 but as the weeks go on the matches will get tougher and tougher, Brady head to head with any of the top QB's is quite a match up especially against Vick, that's going to be the biggest challenge. You played a good game though.  I better not get cocky because the match ups will get tougher.


----------



## melissa75

Ironpain said:


> Unfortunately I have Brady and Newton and it be really bad for me to trade Newton away for Romo, I'll trade you for a TE or a DE though. I'm just protecting my investment, it be a terrible trade for me to give up Newton for Romo. Someone else is sure to give you a decent back up quarterback. Find out if carpediem437 who ever that user is would be willing to give you Chad Henne for Romo, he's already got Matthew Stafford so yeah find out if that user would be willing to give up Chad Henne for Romo. Unfortunately Romo isn't a good fantasy investment, he's inconsistent, Chad Henne at this point is probably the only one who'd be a fair and even trade.


Oh, I'm willing to trade others...not Romo just yet unless someone really wants him. Who else would you give up Newton for? TE is unsure since I only have one that can play. The other one I have is injured (out) at the moment.


----------



## anonymid

melissa75 said:


> I really need a QB guys. Can anyone spare their back-up? There is no one on waivers, and all I have is Romo who is on a bye week this upcoming week (no back-up). I'm not even sure if he's the one to go with for the rest of the season :rain.
> 
> Take a look at my line-up, and let me know if you wanna trade please! I'm "True Blue".


Sent you a trade proposal!


----------



## bran808

Would you be interested in Kevin Kolb and/or san diego's defense.


----------



## bran808

Ironpain said:


> Unfortunately I have Brady and Newton and it be really bad for me to trade Newton away for Romo, I'll trade you for a TE or a DE though. I'm just protecting my investment, it be a terrible trade for me to give up Newton for Romo. Someone else is sure to give you a decent back up quarterback. Find out if carpediem437 who ever that user is would be willing to give you Chad Henne for Romo, he's already got Matthew Stafford so yeah find out if that user would be willing to give up Chad Henne for Romo. Unfortunately Romo isn't a good fantasy investment, he's inconsistent, Chad Henne at this point is probably the only one who'd be a fair and even trade.


I'm interested in Cam Newton. Take a look at my team, Gmen. I'm willing to give up Jeremy Maclin, Kevin Kolb, and/ or either of my defenses.


----------



## melissa75

Ironpain said:


> Unfortunately I have Brady and Newton and it be really bad for me to trade Newton away for Romo, I'll trade you for a TE or a DE though. I'm just protecting my investment, it be a terrible trade for me to give up Newton for Romo. Someone else is sure to give you a decent back up quarterback. Find out if carpediem437 who ever that user is would be willing to give you Chad Henne for Romo, he's already got Matthew Stafford so yeah find out if that user would be willing to give up Chad Henne for Romo. Unfortunately Romo isn't a good fantasy investment, he's inconsistent, Chad Henne at this point is probably the only one who'd be a fair and even trade.


Okay, I'm now hearing that Aaron Hernandez is healthy to play this week. So, I can trade a TE for Cam Newton. Let me know if you're still interested in a TE...Hernandez or Owen Daniels.



anonymid said:


> Sent you a trade proposal!


I'm a little concerned about that trade due to the matchup of Cutler playing Detroit this week when I need a QB the most :afr.


----------



## Ironpain

melissa75 said:


> Okay, I'm now hearing that Aaron Hernandez is healthy to play this week. So, I can trade a TE for Cam Newton. Let me know if you're still interested in a TE...Hernandez or Owen Daniels.
> 
> I'm a little concerned about that trade due to the matchup of Cutler playing Detroit this week when I need a QB the most :afr.


 Since your seem very nice and I'm a generous guy I'll cut you a deal I'll give you Cam Newton for Owen Daniels. Yeah cause I can't see anyone trading you for Tony Romo (sorry) no so yes I will trade you (how do you trade by the way?)


----------



## Ironpain

bran808 said:


> I'm interested in Cam Newton. Take a look at my team, Gmen. I'm willing to give up Jeremy Maclin, Kevin Kolb, and/ or either of my defenses.


Oh damn if I had seen this first and known you wanted to trade me I would have given you Cam Netwon but I promised him to another user for a TE and I hate to go back on my word even though what your offering is perfect a Brady/Kolb combination would be an offensive beast tell you what you could give Kevin Colb to her and I'll give you Cam Newton, both of you are making offers and I don't want to be disloyal to my word.

Kevin Colb for Cam Netwon that's a lucrative trade and I'd be crazy not to jump at it but the other user feels bad enough they have Tony Romo lol this is tough.


----------



## Ironpain

melissa75 said:


> Okay, I'm now hearing that Aaron Hernandez is healthy to play this week. So, I can trade a TE for Cam Newton. Let me know if you're still interested in a TE...Hernandez or Owen Daniels.
> 
> I'm a little concerned about that trade due to the matchup of Cutler playing Detroit this week when I need a QB the most :afr.


 Hey Melissa I don't like being disloyal to my word but I was made a really big offer- as a manager I got to do what's best for my team and I got offered a high end quarterback but you can speak to Bran808 I would personally still trade Romo for Chad Henne if I were you, cause it's still a bad investment for me to give you Newton for either TE DE but you asked first and I feel bad that you have a terrible quarterback and no back up and like I said Chad Henne is the closes you'll get to a quarterback offer. Even then. So speak to more people and come back to me and if no one is willing I will give him to you but I got a really really got offer, I'm throwing away my chance to stay in second if I start to trade away high end players.


----------



## Ironpain

This week I'm up against Black Squirrel aka our man Anonymid. (Shakes hands) best of luck against me.  :clap I'd be scared if I was going up against you in baseball. 

My Fantasy Baseball team
Me: Pujols
Halliday
Braun
Fielder
Halladay
Rivera
Beltre
Howard
Bautista 
Gonzalez 
Jeter


Just to name few (haha maybe that's all I need lol) but yeah your team would be made up of Beasts haha Megatrons of baseball  I'm scared of my match up against the user who has Michael Vick, not that he can completely change the outcome but damn.

Anyways best of luck Squirrel Man


----------



## melissa75

Ironpain said:


> Hey Melissa I don't like being disloyal to my word but I was made a really big offer- as a manager I got to do what's best for my team and I got offered a high end quarterback but you can speak to Bran808 I would personally still trade Romo for Chad Henne if I were you, cause it's still a bad investment for me to give you Newton for either TE DE but you asked first and I feel bad that you have a terrible quarterback and no back up and like I said Chad Henne is the closes you'll get to a quarterback offer. Even then. So speak to more people and come back to me and if no one is willing I will give him to you but I got a really really got offer, I'm throwing away my chance to stay in second if I start to trade away high end players.


Chad Henne is out for the season, fyi.

Also, my tight end, Hernandez is out again this week, so I can't trade Daniels. I hate to lose a quality player for a bye week. Thanks for your consideration, I appreciate it .


----------



## Ironpain

melissa75 said:


> Chad Henne is out for the season, fyi.
> 
> Also, my tight end, Hernandez is out again this week, so I can't trade Daniels. I hate to lose a quality player for a bye week. Thanks for your consideration, I appreciate it .


Thank you for that. yes I lost some of my players on a Bye Week (Damn my High Tower and Moss, I'll need a Lewis and a Rice lol) oh man but your welcome. yes so is it okay if I give Cam Newton to the other user? He may have found someone else but I'm going to go see.


----------



## Ironpain

bran808 said:


> I'm interested in Cam Newton. Take a look at my team, Gmen. I'm willing to give up Jeremy Maclin, Kevin Kolb, and/ or either of my defenses.


Hey the other user says. 
Chad Henne is out for the season, fyi.

Also, my tight end, Hernandez is out again this week, so I can't trade Daniels. I hate to lose a quality player for a bye week. Thanks for your consideration, I appreciate it .

So since you've made the best offer I'm going to go ahead and take you up on it ?Yes I'll give you Cam Newton for Kevin Kolb. (Shake) I actually just traded you now


----------



## melissa75

Ironpain said:


> Thank you for that. yes I lost some of my players on a Bye Week (Damn my High Tower and Moss, I'll need a Lewis and a Rice lol) oh man but your welcome. yes so is it okay if I give Cam Newton to the other user? He may have found someone else but I'm going to go see.


That's fine with me!


----------



## Ironpain

melissa75 said:


> That's fine with me!


Best of luck to you Melissa by the way since we don't know each other I'm Chad 

I hope my trades and choices will keep me in second place. Damn losing alot of people on the Bye Week (crap)


----------



## melissa75

Ironpain said:


> Best of luck to you Melissa by the way since we don't know each other I'm Chad
> 
> I hope my trades and choices will keep me in second place. Damn losing alot of people on the Bye Week (crap)


Hi Chad . Thanks, I need the luck. My 3rd place probably won't last long with the way Romo is playing :rain. Having such a big league makes it difficult to get good guys when there are injuries/bye weeks. Good luck to you, too!


----------



## Ironpain

melissa75 said:


> Hi Chad . Thanks, I need the luck. My 3rd place probably won't last long with the way Romo is playing :rain. Having such a big league makes it difficult to get good guys when there are injuries/bye weeks. Good luck to you, too!


Thank you and your welcome too, yes sorry that Romo hasn't been the kind of quarterback your city needs your organization really needs to trade him away he is really bad for you right now, this is isn't the first time he's so inconsistent but yet nobody else would ever pick him up he's going to be on Bye and or he's going on free agencie, thing is I don't know how long his contract is. I'm from Toronto by the way so if you want to know about sports teams that have suffered with drought year after year after year and still maintain a fan base than look no further than here.


----------



## Atticus

Lot of sportsman ship (sportswomanship) going on in here. I'm off to sneak in and tape G-Men's practice


----------



## BobtheBest

Anybody has a TE they're willing to part ways with?


----------



## Ironpain

Some Haters got rid of Joe Flacco on their fantasy team, their mad saying that Flacco sucks and they hate him. Sigh haters gonna hate. :roll


----------



## bran808

Ironpain said:


> Hey the other user says.
> Chad Henne is out for the season, fyi.
> 
> Also, my tight end, Hernandez is out again this week, so I can't trade Daniels. I hate to lose a quality player for a bye week. Thanks for your consideration, I appreciate it .
> 
> So since you've made the best offer I'm going to go ahead and take you up on it ?Yes I'll give you Cam Newton for Kevin Kolb. (Shake) I actually just traded you now


Cool, we have a deal. I didn't see the trade request you sent, so I sent one to you.


----------



## Ironpain

bran808 said:


> Cool, we have a deal. I didn't see the trade request you sent, so I sent one to you.


Oh sorry I didn't know you had to click accept, got it now so there you go, Cam Newton for Kevin Kolb.


----------



## BobtheBest

Thank goodness I added Buffalo's D. Their 4 INT's humiliated Vick today.


----------



## Ironpain

(Shakes hand of Black Squirrel aka Anonymid) great match, I got a little nervous I really thought you might pull off a victory on me, I wasn't even paying attention, I just came on once yesterday and saw that you were ahead of me in points and then I came on now and I see I beat you (I'm surprised) I remain undefeated for now at 4-0-0. Good match you did well.


----------



## Ironpain

bran808 said:


> Cool, we have a deal. I didn't see the trade request you sent, so I sent one to you.


Hey How's Newton Working out for you? Kevin Kolb didn't have such a hot game either last night so we'll struggle together haha. At least Brady pulled it off. :b


----------



## melissa75

Ironpain said:


> (Shakes hand of Black Squirrel aka Anonymid) great match, I got a little nervous I really thought you might pull off a victory on me, I wasn't even paying attention, I just came on once yesterday and saw that you were ahead of me in points and then I came on now and I see I beat you (I'm surprised) I remain undefeated for now at 4-0-0. Good match you did well.


You guys don't have anyone playing tonight?

I'm hanging on by a thread, but my opponent has Matt Stafford playing tonight, so yeah, I'm concerned :/.


----------



## bran808

Ironpain said:


> Hey How's Newton Working out for you? Kevin Kolb didn't have such a hot game either last night so we'll struggle together haha. At least Brady pulled it off. :b


He did pretty good, but luckily AP went off on a tear.


----------



## anonymid

Ironpain said:


> (Shakes hand of Black Squirrel aka Anonymid) great match, I got a little nervous I really thought you might pull off a victory on me, I wasn't even paying attention, I just came on once yesterday and saw that you were ahead of me in points and then I came on now and I see I beat you (I'm surprised) I remain undefeated for now at 4-0-0. Good match you did well.


Not so fast! There's still tonight's game. If Jahvid Best outscores the Lions' defense by four points, then the match is mine.

Of course, luckily for me, you left a couple bye-week players in your starting lineup, or else it wouldn't be this close. Starting James Jones and Thomas Jones would've given you a pretty easy win.


----------



## anonymid

Turned the game on just in time to see that 88-yard TD run by Best! :yay


----------



## shynesshellasucks

My point scoring is not that bad but I'm still 0-5. Matt Ryan has been a disappointment this season; I thought he was going to have a good year (fantasy wise) with all the weapons he has on offense. So far I think he's one of the reason's why my fantasy team is sucking. I still hate him and the Falcons no matter what though. Not having a quality RB is also another problem.

Oh yeah, I just noticed I am the one that has the most points scored against. How unlucky.


----------



## anonymid

Three weeks left in the (fantasy) regular season, and we've got some pretty exciting races shaping up. Six teams are within one game of each other for the sixth and final playoff spot (with two more still alive at two games back--only one team has been mathematically eliminated), and four teams are within one game of each other for the second first-round bye (the G-Men are pretty much a lock to claim the first).

Looks like we'll have lots of meaningful matchups in the coming weeks, so I hope everyone is continuing to maintain their teams!


----------



## anonymid

Well, my QB situation has changed in a hurry. Season-ending injury for Schaub last week, season-ending injury for Cutler this week. All of a sudden I'm left with Tim Tebow. :eek


----------



## Atticus

I agree. Lots of people were between 7-3 and 4-6 going into this week, and it looks like there's going to be a fight for playoff seeding after G-Men and for the last spot, period.


----------



## anonymid

One week left in the regular season, and there are still five teams (True Blue, Team Heathens, Cosmos, Rex's Foot Fetish, Winning Guys) competing for the last two playoff spots. Three teams (Afghanifail, Frozentundra, Black Squirrels) are still in contention for the second first-round bye, too. The G-Men have clinched the #1 overall seed, but otherwise there's a lot still up for grabs. Exciting stuff!


----------



## Xtraneous

[email protected] to Oakland.. :\


----------



## Double Indemnity

I'm so sad that I didn't get in on this.


----------



## BobtheBest

Let's go, Winning Guys!!


----------



## melissa75

Go true blue :clap


----------



## bran808

Playoffs!!! Good luck guys


----------



## anonymid

I have a feeling my stay in the playoffs isn't going to last very long. I already lost my top two QBs (Schaub and Cutler) to season-ending injuries a few weeks ago, and now Fred Davis is suspended for the rest of the season (forcing me to dip into the absolute wasteland that is the free agent TE pool), Andre Johnson probably isn't going to play on Sunday, and Laurent Robinson might not, either. Ugh.


----------



## anonymid

Well, as expected, I got my butt kicked, and my season is over. :cry I actually got a non-terrible game from Rex Grossman, but it still wasn't nearly enough. A goose-egg from Plaxico and negative points from the Dallas D didn't exactly help, but Cosmos's impressive total would've been hard for me to top anyway.

Barring a 34-point game from Brandon Lloyd on Monday night, it looks like it's going to be True Blue vs. G-Men in one semifinal and Cosmos vs. Afghanifail in the other. Good luck to all! It's been a fun season.


----------



## bran808

Great season everyone. Good Luck True Blue


----------



## shynesshellasucks

After starting the season losing like 5 straight games, it's surprising I'm in the finals. Post season is like a new season, and could play out much more differently than the regular season.


----------



## bran808

Congrats True Blue, good luck in the finals; even though i can't stand losing to a cowboys fan.


----------



## anonymid

shynesshellasucks said:


> After starting the season losing like 5 straight games, it's surprising I'm in the finals. Post season is like a new season, and could play out much more differently than the regular season.


Kudos for sticking with your team after the 0-5 start! A lot of fantasy players would've abandoned their team at that point, especially in such a large league.

The bottom two seeds in the playoffs will be meeting in the finals . . . craziness!


----------



## melissa75

bran808 said:


> Congrats True Blue, good luck in the finals; even though i can't stand losing to a cowboys fan.


Thanks . And, sorry you lost to a cowboys fan. I would hate to lose to an eagles fan, so I understand.



shynesshellasucks said:


> After starting the season losing like 5 straight games, it's surprising I'm in the finals. Post season is like a new season, and could play out much more differently than the regular season.


Well, it's just me and you now . Congrats to making it to the end!



anonymid said:


> Kudos for sticking with your team after the 0-5 start! A lot of fantasy players would've abandoned their team at that point, especially in such a large league.
> 
> The bottom two seeds in the playoffs will be meeting in the finals . . . craziness!


I know...crazy. I'm definitely shocked to be here. Very up and down season for me. Honestly surprised considering some of the players I have and all the injuries. Can't wait to see how it ends up!

GO TRUE BLUE :clap


----------



## anonymid

Congrats to Cosmos (aka shynesshellasucks)! From 0-5 to league champion. Tremendous turnaround! :yes

And thanks to everyone who participated! It was a fun season, and I'm looking forward to doing it again next year.


----------



## shynesshellasucks

anonymid said:


> Congrats to Cosmos (aka shynesshellasucks)! From 0-5 to league champion. Tremendous turnaround! :yes
> 
> And thanks to everyone who participated! It was a fun season, and I'm looking forward to doing it again next year.


Thanks. This was my first time playing fantasy football and it was cool to win it. I definitely look forward to playing next season as well.


----------

